# how do i place an add ?



## buyasnake (Nov 8, 2009)

can some one help im new


----------



## james5582davies (Nov 12, 2009)

I live in shropshire and would like to go to a reptile show I hear there is one in Stafford on sunday at a college can anyone get in??

Thanks


----------

